# One of todays e-mails



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nero in the White House 
*

Nero in the White House
*
Mychal Massie
August 08, 2011

Three significant historical events have been eclipsed by Obama: 1) Jimmy Carter will no longer be looked upon as the worst president in American history; 2) Richard Nixon and Bill Clinton will no longer be recognized as the greatest liars in presidential history; 3) Clinton's stain on Monica's* *<http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497>* *dress, and what that did to the White House in general and the office of the president specifically, will forever pale in comparison to the stain and stench of Obama. 
*
*I need not spend much time on the failure of Obama as president* *<http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497>* . *His tenure has been a failure on every measurable level. So much so, in fact, that some of the staunchest, most respected liberal Democrats and Democratic supporters have not only openly criticized him - some even more harshly than this essayist - but they have called for him to step down. 
*
*Richard Nixon's words "I am not a crook," punctuated with his involvement in Watergate, and Bill Clinton's finger-wagging as he told one of the most pathetic lies in presidential history, in the aftermath of Obama, will be viewed as mere prevarications.* 

*Mr. Nixon and Clinton lied to save their backsides. Although, I would argue there are no plausible explanations for doing what they did, I could entertain arguments pursuant to understanding their rationales for lying. But in the case of Obama, he lies because he is a liar. He doesn't only lie to cover his misdeeds-he lies to get his way. He lies to belittle others and to make himself look presentable at their expense. He lies about his faith, his associations, his mother <http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497> **, his father and his wife. He lies and bullies to keep his background secret. His lying is congenital and compounded by socio-psychological factors of his life. 
*
*Never in my life, inside or outside of politics, have I witnessed such dishonesty in a political leader. He is the most mendacious political figure I have ever witnessed. Even by the low standards of his presidential predecessors, his narcissistic, contumacious arrogance is unequalled. Using Obama as the bar, Nero would have to be elevated to sainthood. 
*

*As the stock markets were crashing, taking with them the remaining life saving of untold tens of thousands, Obama was hosting his own birthday celebration, which was an event of epicurean splendidness. The shamelessness of the event was that it was not a state dinner <http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497> **to welcome foreign dignitaries, nor was it to honor an American accomplishment-it was to honor the Pharaoh, Barack Hussein Obama. The event's sole purpose was for the Pharaoh to have his loyal subjects swill wine, indulge in gluttony and behavior unfit to take place on the property of taxpayers, as they suffer. It was of a magnitude comparable to that of Tyco CEO Dennis Kozlowski's $2 million birthday extravaganza for its pure lack of respect for the people.* 

*Permit me to digress momentarily. The U.S. Capitol and the White House <http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497> were built with the intent of bringing awe and respect to America and her people. They were also built with the intent of being the greatest of equalizers. I can tell you, having personally been to both, there is a moment of awe and humility associated with being in the presence of the history of those buildings. They are to be honored and inscribed into our national psyche, not treated as a Saturday night house party at Chicago's <http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497> **Cabrini-Green.* 

*The people of America own that home Obama and his wife continue to debase with their pan-ghetto behavior. It is clear that Obama and family <http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=331497> **view themselves as royalty, but they're not. They are employees of "we the people," who are suffering because of his failed policies. What message does this behavior send to those who today are suffering as never before? 
*
*What message does it send to all Americans who are struggling? Has anyone stopped to think what the stock market downturn forebodes for those 80 million baby boomers who will be retiring in the next period of years? Is there a snowball's chance in the Sahara that every news program on the air would applaud this behavior if it were George W. Bush? To that point, do you remember the media thrashing Bush took for having a barbecue at the White House? 
*
*Like Nero-who was only slightly less debaucherous than Caligula-with wine on his lips Obama treated "we the people" the way Caligula treated those over whom he lorded. 
*
*Many in America wanted to be proud when the first person of color was elected president, but instead, they have been witness to a congenital liar, a woman who has been ashamed of America her entire life, failed policies, intimidation and a commonality hitherto not witnessed in political leaders. He and his wife view their life at our expense as an entitlement-while America's people go homeless, hungry and unemployed.* 

_*Mychal Massie is chairman of the National Leadership Network of Black Conservatives-Project 21-a conservative black think tank located in Washington, D.C. He was recognized as the 2008 Conservative Man of the Year by the Conservative Party of Suffolk County, N.Y. He is a nationally recognized political activist, pundit and columnist. He has appeared on Fox News Channel, CNN, MSNBC, C-SPAN, NBC, Comcast Cable and talk radio programming nationwide. A former self-employed business owner of more than 30 years, Massie can be followed at mychal-massie.com **<http://mychal-massie.com/>** .
*_


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Any credible points made are lost in the maniacal rant...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its like Glenn Beck, I agree with most of what he says but his delivery is lacking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

chief801:615499 said:


> Any credible points made are lost in the maniacal rant...


Agreed


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i guess what makes the article notable is a black activist is criticizing the great and powerful "O".

sad thing is i think he will get re-elected. he'll carry every urban area and the south with it's massive illegal population.

even if all the brain dead collage kids stay home this time it won't matter. we've been over run and nothing can change that now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> sad thing is i think he will get re-elected.


Not a chance in Hell.

To quote a *Democrat* strategist, the only way Obama is going to beat Romney is to kill him.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Not a chance in Hell.
> 
> To quote a *Democrat* strategist, the only way Obama is going to beat Romney is to kill him.


Obama is going to get re-elected.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The GOP can't get out of it's own way and the only candidates they have right now are either batshit crazy or flat out evil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> The GOP can't get out of it's own way and the only candidates they have right now are either batshit crazy or flat out evil.


Similar things were said about the Republican field of candidates for the 1980 election.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Similar things were said about the Republican field of candidates for the 1980 election.


The United States is a different place now than it was 31 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> The United States is a different place now than it was 31 years ago.


Somewhat, but the basic tenets of liberal and conservative politics remain the same.

Care to make it interesting?

I have $50 that says the Republican candidate (whoever he/she may be) will win the Presidency in 2012. If Obama is re-elected, I pay you $50. If the Republican candidate (whoever) wins, then you pay me $50. If Obama is defeated in the Democratic primary, the bet is off, and we both walk away with no obligation.

In the unlikely event that a third-party candidate wins the general election, then the bet is off, and we both walk away with no obligation.

Deal?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Somewhat, but the basic tenets of liberal and conservative politics remain the same.


That's where the issue lies because that's not really true anymore. The rise in fanaticism in the past few years, especially on the right has damaged the GOP as a whole. Americans for the most part are fucking pissed off at the government (mostly Congress) right now and all we have seen from the right are candidates that aren't even trying to say the right things. Instead they are kissing ass to the extreme right (homophobes, hardcore Christians, xenophobes, etc.). All a GOP candidate has to do is have a clear image of reinforcing corporate overwatch to prevent another mini depression, create jobs, stop our pointless wars overseas, cut down on government spending and rein in (not end, but simply rein in) our social programs. They can't and won't do that because they need the support of big business if they have any hope of succeeding. America is not like 1980. It's like 1900 when you saw a rise in strong leadership amidst a lot of social turmoil. (Teddy Roosevelt for example) that kicked corporate America in the balls and at the same time enacted stronger social programs.

All Obama has to do is sit back and watch the GOP and the extreme right eat itself from the inside out because the message of the most powerful candidates and political leaders, which for the most part means the Tea Party, is (for lack of a better term) terrifying to a lot of people. Obama has to ride out the next few months until another financial crisis occurs and the GOP has no choice but to back down because America cannot continue riding on the brink of collapse. Don't be surprised if a few infrastructure or 'New Deal' programs don't come along as well from Obama. Creating jobs no matter what is all he needs to do to win. The GOP has to do the same but they are in no position to do much before the elections.



> I have $50 that says the Republican candidate (whoever he/she may be) will win the Presidency in 2012. If Obama is re-elected, I pay you $50. If the Republican candidate (whoever) wins, then you pay me $50. If Obama is defeated in the Democratic primary, the bet is off, and we both walk away with no obligation.
> 
> In the unlikely event that a third-party candidate wins the general election, then the bet is off, and we both walk away with no obligation.
> 
> Deal?


I love this forum, but it's so skewed against Obama it's comical. I live in a hardcore 'people still think the Civil War is still going on and the South will rise again' state and the people here give Obama more credit than most of you guys do. :tounge_smile:

I'll take the bet.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

can't stand osama.

just think it's been the trend to re-elect the sitting precedent these past few years and my guess is the political machine will jump into gear once again complete with black panthers/ acorn, etc at the polls to ensure another victory :shades_smile:

i'll take that good natured bet too Delta and you know i'm good for it.................or i'll never be able to drive through Quincy again :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> I love this forum, but it's so skewed against Obama it's comical. I live in a hardcore 'people still think the Civil War is still going on and the South will rise again' state and the people here give Obama more credit than most of you guys do. :tounge_smile:


Perhaps because people in the North can count to 11 without kicking off their shoes. :yellowcarded: (I went to HS and served in the Army in the South)



Herrdoktor said:


> I'll take the bet.


Deal....this is going to be like taking candy from a baby,


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Uninstalling ...Barack Obama..............

██████████████████░░░░░░░░░ 59% complete

"RESTORE AMERICA NOW"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Herrdoktor* I love this forum, but it's so skewed against Obama it's comical. I live in a hardcore 'people still think the Civil War is still going on and the South will rise again' state and the people here give Obama more credit than most of you guys do. :tounge_smile:
> 
> I'll take the bet.


This is more how I picture the "first couple." If he and the misses pretended to be even the slightest bit humbled by the presidency or could feign a little bit of sympathy for the plight that this country is in; then, I might be a little more inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt. So far, all I've seen him do well is blame others and belittle the office of the president and the United States. I've worked for people like him (like probably most of you have) and he is the worst kind of leader/manager. He is quick to lay blame for what is wrong on others and even quicker to take credit for what little is right. I would love to give the guy an "A" for effort even if his efforts failed. However, I have yet to see the kind of effort that is required to start pulling this country out of the hole that it is currently in. He just keeps digging when he should be looking for a foothold to pull us up. It's as though he got the job and realized "gee this is hard."

I didn't vote for him and I really don't like him, but that doesn't mean that I want him to fail. I want to be proven wrong about him; because at the end of the day, I love my country more than I dislike the current occupants of the white house. Unlike obama, I can admit when I am wrong. All he needs to do is give me a reason to admit that.


----------

